

2012 Prediction: 90% Of All Web Traffic Will Be Video - benjlang
http://www.reelseo.com/90-percent-of-all-web-traffic-will-be-video/?fb_ref=single_top&fb_source=home_multiline

======
aw3c2
While this might become an interesting discussion, the submitted page is pure
seo spam linkbait without any content.

Better submission would have been the linked
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/youtube-
th...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/youtube-the-future-
of-entertainment-is-on-the-web/2012/01/12/gIQADpdBuP_story.html)

------
joezydeco
We've been through this before with the whole "Web is Dead" discussion.

<http://boingboing.net/2010/08/17/is-the-web-really-de.html>

